# People keep syaing the PS3 is expensive



## Bob Loblaw (May 10, 2008)

Not trying to start a flame war but in reality the PS3 is a cheaper system than the 360 despite everyone saying it's more expensive

It's $400 and with that you get the ability to play blu ray and access the internet wirelessly

The 360 premium which gives you half the HD space is $350 but then you have to buy the wireless adapter for $100, so it's already $450 
and on top of that if you want to watch HD movies it will only play HDDVD and that you have to buy separately as well for another $50.
so now you are up to $500. 
That's if you went with a premium and not an Elite which would tack on another $100 putting you at $600 

which is still $100 more than the PS3 60gb MGS4/dualshock3 controller bundle.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

wiress adaptor? you don't need that, the 360 controller in the xbox 360 premium is wireless. 

and you won't need the hd dvd player as hd dvd has died. You have set bait for a flame war, well done.


----------



## jalaneme (May 10, 2008)

Bob Loblaw, you will only hear from the xbox 360 fanboys that the ps3 is more expensive e.t.c


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 10, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> wiress adaptor? you don't need that, the 360 controller in the xbox 360 premium is wireless.
> 
> and you won't need the hd dvd player as hd dvd has died. You have set bait for a flame war, well done.




wireless adapter for the internet.

I'm not saying one system is better than the other, so no need for a flame war, I'm just saying price wise the PS3 hardware is cheaper because people keep saying it's more expensive. Just setting the record straight.


And yeah, jalaneme, it definitely would seem that way.


----------



## lagman (May 10, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> wiress adaptor? you don't need that, the 360 controller in the xbox 360 premium is wireless.
> 
> and you won't need the hd dvd player as hd dvd has died. You have set bait for a flame war, well done.



Wireless adaptor as in WiFi adaptor, which is not *needed* either.
And yeah this is like the perfect set for a flame war, let's see how it ends.
Both companies must be losing money selling their consoles at these prices, a $50 difference is not really relevant IMHO, it's all about the games.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

you don't need to use the wireless adaptor to get online. You can easily get a cheap wireless bridge or use ethernet. Don't try to take side for the ps3 by adding on useless figures.


My Calculatations

£200 - Xbox 360 Pro
£25 - HD-DVD player
£15 - Wireless Bridge (la fondera for example)
£40 - 360 Game
Total? £280. 

£300 - PS3
£40 - PS3 Game

Total? £340.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 10, 2008)

Well I'm saying for the 360 to have all the features as the PS3 it would be needed.

But yeah I don't use my 360 online so I didn't pay for one.

Can you use a generic adapter for wi-fi? I thought you had to use the xbox one?

also x1 o nt, I'm not "taking sides" - I'm stating facts about prices because people are misinformed to believe the PS3 is more expensive.

By your calculations you are saying the PS3 is $60us more expensive than it is in the U.S.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Well I'm saying for the 360 to have all the features as the PS3 it would be needed.
> 
> But yeah I don't use my 360 online so I didn't pay for one.
> 
> ...



nope you don't need to use the xbox wireless adapter. A ethernet based bridge is cheaper and does just the same.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (May 10, 2008)

It's too expensive for what you get.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 10, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> It's too expensive for what you get.




a wireless ready system + blu ray player + gaming machine is what you get. A standalone blu ray player is the same price. So, I'm not sure where your logic is coming from. But I can see this is going to shit real quick so maybe it should just be closed.


----------



## raulpica (May 10, 2008)

Who needs that much of space on an HD?

I have a 20gb one on my 360, and it's filled for the 90% by demos (which I don't even play). If I need something from my PC, I can either stream it using the WMP connection or attach a USB pendrive to my 360.

And who needs HD movies support? We buy consoles to play GAMES, not movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, you could get a 360 Arcade (it does everything it should do... PLAY GAMES), which now retails at 219$ (or something like that) and you're set. Which costs A LOT less than 400$.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2008)

Well... thats the thing... a lot of people don't need wireless or blu-ray.

PS3 would be much more appreciated if wireless and blu-ray were optional, and they just used DVDDL.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 10, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Who needs that much of space on an HD?
> 
> I have a 20gb one on my 360, and it's filled for the 90% by demos (which I don't even play). If I need something from my PC, I can either stream it using the WMP connection or attach a USB pendrive to my 360.
> 
> ...



The arcade is $280 here in the U.S. and you wold still need to buy a HD which is $50 and a wireless adapter. Making it maybe $20 less than a PS3 if you bought a generic adapter like mentioned above.

But yeah like Linki said, if you don't have an HDTV and aren't going to play blu ray I would do that arcade deal with the 360.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we go again....


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need an HD for the Arcade? It comes with a memory card for game saves.


----------



## jalaneme (May 10, 2008)

it's funny that -x1_0_nt- left out the wireless battery pack, the hard drive, paying for a elite system with in built hdmi, paying for live think it is £60 a year, it adds up, really -x1_0_nt-, hiding the fact that the 360 cost much more to be in league with the ps3 is pafectic lol

edit: and who pays £40 for a ps3 or 360 game? i sure don't...


----------



## raulpica (May 10, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Arcade comes with a 256mb Memory Unit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who needs a wireless adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good ol' Ethernet cable is enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you REALLY need wireless, then just get one of the $20 solutions, as you said


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it does not include an HD. What if you wanted to play media from it or store some demos?

Wait, why is it called the "arcade" when you can't download any XBLA games to it?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 10, 2008)

Oh, I wasn't sure if it did or not, or if the memory card is really enough space? I don't know I have 20gb HDD for my 360 and I've used like maybe 1gb of it for game saves so yeah I guess you won't need it It's just that the point of my original post was that in order to have the systems capable of the same things (having a HDD, etc..) it would cost more for a 360.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> it's funny that -x1_0_nt- left out the wireless battery pack, the hard drive, paying for a elite system with in built hdmi, paying for live think it is £60 a year, it adds up, really -x1_0_nt-, hiding the fact that the 360 cost much more to be in league with the ps3 is phafectic lol



why do you need a wireless battery pack? and i left out the hard drive because the xbox 360 pro comes with a 20GB  one. and what about the elite? my list was a basic one which targets what people would get and what the ps3 has, the 360 can get and still be inepensive. it clearly shows the ps3 is expensive.


----------



## jalaneme (May 10, 2008)

well duh, how are you going to play your games if your wireless 360 controller don't have a battery? and also i was comparing the price to how much you would need if you wanted to have a 360 to be similar to a ps3.

seriously -x1_0_nt- i would expect you to not face the facts but that's your choice anyway.


----------



## raulpica (May 10, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It comes with a normal AA battery adapter. Just place 2 AA batteries into it and you're set. Get two Rechargeable batteries, and you've got a perfect rechargeable Wireless pad


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 10, 2008)

Still, you can't really compare it to a 40GB PS3 price wise because of the lack of an HDD.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> well duh, how are you going to play your games if your wireless 360 controller don't have a battery? and also i was comparing the price to how much you would need if you wanted to have a 360 to be similar to a ps3.
> 
> seriously -x1_0_nt- i would expect you to not face the facts but that's your choice anyway.



The 360 comes with a set of AA Batteries and everyone has batteries floating around their home.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have floating batteries everywhere in my house.


Basically If you want a console for all it's features then the PS3 is the cheapest.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 10, 2008)

those batteries floating around your home aren't free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





geez..the point of my post wasn't to say one system is better than the other, because it's completely personal preference. Just that in order for the two systems to have the same capabilities, like HD movie playback, HDD storage, wireless internet access, etc. It's cheaper to go with the PS3 like awdofgum said.


----------



## jalaneme (May 10, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> It comes with a normal AA battery adapter. Just place 2 AA batteries into it and you're set. Get two Rechargeable batteries, and you've got a perfect rechargeable Wireless pad



like i said before to make the 360 in league with the ps3 and have wireless controls without AA batteries, also microsoft still have a battery pack if you want to not use AA batteries.


----------



## raulpica (May 10, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> those batteries floating around your home aren't free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If AA batteries work well, who needs a battery pack? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is my last post here, enough of this "BATTLE OF THE SYSTEMS"


----------



## jalaneme (May 10, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> The 360 comes with a set of AA Batteries and everyone has batteries floating around their home.



unless you want to be replacing batteries every few days like on the Wii no thanks! even with rechargeable batteries it's still annoying as you have to wait hours before they charge up again.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

obv you all havn't seen my list on page 1


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well actually a set of AA batteries last 56 hours and 56 minutes on the 360 and I'm sure you can just charge your batteries when you are sleeping.

Edit: To be precise a set of Duracell CopperTops that is.


----------



## lagman (May 10, 2008)

Or you could, you know have 4 batteries for each control you have, lol. This is going nowhere.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 10, 2008)

Although I'm buying a 360 soon, I really don't find the PS3 that expensive. It is a blue-ray player afterall.... But I don't see myself buying a PS3 until it's under 299.


----------



## enigmaindex (May 11, 2008)

When i bought my 60gig (PS2 backwards compatable) launch PS3 in Australia it cost me $1000 AUD. It came with a 60gig PS3, 1 Sixaxiz controller, 1 USB cable to charge controller, that shitty AV cable you get, Resistance and MotorStorm bundled in it, CAT6 ethernet cable and a free HDMI cable and the power cord.

Kinda expensive now compared to what you can get them for, allthough you cant get the 60gig model anymore anyways so it worth it.

I do see the point in this topic now, alot of my friends here didnt buy a PS3 because of how expensive they thought it was, when yet to get the same features for an XBOX 360 will cost more, oh well. They regret it now most days they are here playing it anyways. Not to mention the amount of money my friends has spent on LIVE.


----------



## dsbomb (May 11, 2008)

If Microsoft has found a way to pinch more and more pennies from its fans, more power to them.





Obligatory, the Wii is cheaper!!


----------



## Lumstar (May 11, 2008)

360 seems cheaper, but to get comparable functionality to even a 40GB PS3, costs more in the end.

40GB PS3: $399
360 premium ($349) with wi-fi adapter ($99) and HD-DVD drive ($49): $497.


----------



## Joe88 (May 11, 2008)

dont forget 
$20 rechargeable battery for controller 
$50+(depending on how may years you want it for) 1 year xbox live


----------



## Prime (May 11, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> 360 seems cheaper, but to get comparable functionality to even a 40GB PS3, costs more in the end.
> 
> 40GB PS3: $399
> 360 premium ($349) with wi-fi adapter ($99) and HD-DVD drive ($49): $497.



I wish people adding on the wireless adapter, there are different options which are cheaper, you always need to get the official crap.


----------



## Lumstar (May 11, 2008)

If one is all official, the other has to be too. Otherwise it isn't a direct comparison.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 11, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> If one is all official, the other has to be too. Otherwise it isn't a direct comparison.



Yeah that's true. It's not like you could choose to switch out the WiFi adapter in the PS3. 
This comparison has to make it so both consoles use their features to their fullest.


----------



## fatfrank (May 11, 2008)

i agree with the original post.  Honestly, i think both consoles are great, just like ps2 vs xbox, i loved them both...  but i gotta agree, for the price, ps3 is a much better deal for all it's features out of the box.  So it is cheaper to me.  Just buying a blu-ray player would cost me and i love movies.  So in one purchase i get an internet ready console with great games ready to play my blurays and store some music and movies on.


----------



## mr deez (May 11, 2008)

As a games machine, 360 is a fair bit cheaper - it's cheaper than the wi even now if you look around.

IF you want to watch hd films etc then you may have a point - but most people aren't fussed just yet.


----------



## TheStump (May 11, 2008)

that fact that this convo has come to paying extra for wireless battery packs for controllers to makes the comparisons in prices seems rather useless.
bobs topic was;
The PS3 is cheap considering what you get.

if you are all spitting hairs over the small extras xbox offers, this makes me realize that the prices can't be too different.
the fact is, both units are expensive in terms buying a console.  But its understandable considering how much more they both offer.

so really;
*The prices is reflective of the hardware you are buying.*. plain and simple.
if you took the wii for example, the hardware is less powerful and probably cheaper to produce. hence it being cheaper.


----------



## Gamesphere (May 11, 2008)

But, No one has taken into account WHAT and WHO you are buying from. I want to buy a XBOX 360. Yes, with all features included it may add up more than the PS3 but I want to buy it for GEARS OF WAR. I want to buy it for BIOSHOCK. I want to buy it for MASS EFFECT. These I cannot buy on the PS3

I want to buy a PS3. I want to buy it for BACKWARDS COMPATIBILITY for my PS2, RESISTANCE 2, UNCHARTED, KILLZONE 2, METAL GEAR SOLID 4, LITTLEBIG PLANET. These I cannot buy on the Xbox 360.


So screw what's cheaper or not, You buy systems for games that you want.


----------



## cory1492 (May 11, 2008)

TheStump said:
			
		

> the fact is, both units are expensive in terms buying a console.


It's funny how this whole 360 vs. PS3 back and forth seems to have been geared entirely to make {a community of} people forget that they are essentially expensive toys, and instead make it out to be a victory if you own/favor one over the other. Though... Wii sales seem to point out that no one really has forgotten.

Gamesphere:
You are 100% right, though that doesn't really explain early adopters who had no clue what titles would be coming on either machine.


----------



## Gamesphere (May 11, 2008)

So It seems in that case, Adopters would be basing their purchases on past experiences. They would look at how PS2 or Xbox was and would choose the one that suited them most. But in the sense of Soccer Mom buying for spoiled kid, The Launch PS3's price was a pretty big factor!

Hell, Anyone remember the story about two guys who robbed more than half the line of people waiting outside to get PS3's at a Walmart somewhere in Midwest USA. Imagine probally over 15 people robbed, all of them carrying 600$ and more.

BIG MONEY BIG MONEY


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 11, 2008)

Gamesphere, my point wasn't which console is the right console for any certain individual, only that the PS3 isn't more expensive like people keep saying.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 11, 2008)

My friend bought his PS3 and got it for the price of sore feet only.

Bought 3 the day they arrived on Black Thursday, and sold two to lazy people with more money than patience. After the two sold his was defacto free.

He didn't pay anything for his Wii either.

If I'm not mistaken he got his PSP for peanuts.

He gave the DS to his brother as a gift though.

I'm glad I am both too old to be desperate for any of the above, and the person that controls the family finances (and can buy whatever I feel like getting ... with some planning).


----------



## Bob Evil (May 11, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I'm glad I am both too old to be desperate for any of the above,



... and again with the needless age-related comment, which 99.9% of your posts contain ... seriously, you need to get over whatever it is that makes you feel the need to constantly point out that you are older than many of us here ...


As for the PS3, whilst I do not use as much more than a media streamer/BluRay player, I am not disappointed in my purchase ... I have some nice exclusive titles, and more are coming ... Little Big Planet appeals to me ...


----------



## blahman (May 11, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> 360 seems cheaper, but to get comparable functionality to even a 40GB PS3, costs more in the end.
> 
> 40GB PS3: $399
> 360 premium ($349) with wi-fi adapter ($99) and HD-DVD drive ($49): $497.




HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Let me add some fuel to the flame....
wait for it...
.
.
.
.
.
For now you still have to buy a Dual Shock 3 to compare with X360's controller with rumble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ROCKET FUEL!

right right right?


Anyway. I reckon theyre both too expensive lol. actually i havent got a console since SNES.
But if I am to pick from one of them I have to say X360 for the games it has now ask me again next year it prolly be PS3. 

People's tastes have more influence on purchase decision than the price, really. People find something expensive because they don't see the value for them personally in the purchase. So if the PS3 library is not their cup of tea and those additional functions are useless to them then the PS3 is worthless to them - and therefore be expensive regardless of the pricetag. Just like sure as hell I wouldnt buy those shovelware games from DSI even if theyre being sold for $2.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 11, 2008)

Hey guise! I can make the 360 look cheap and PS3 look expensive by adding random crap no one needs, too!

360: 350$ + Xbox Marketplace video rental section 0$
PS3: 400$ + 229$ Apple TV

And before you say "but I don't need HD movie rentals" let me say "I don't need a wireless adapter"

You guys are forgetting about other, software, features of the consoles that make it feel complete.

The 360 has ingame private voice chat, and video chat. You can see what all your friends are doing, and join their online match if theres room for you.

That brings me to another point:

360 350$ + included headset 0$
PS3 400$ + bluetooth headset - 30-70$ (the lowest price is if you buy from deal extreme, and its not the most quality one either)

360 350$ + cost of modding tools
PS3 400$ + 50n where n is number of games you buy from newegg, assuming free shipping, otherwise 60n

Now I'm not gonna bother factoring everything in to see the final price, as you should be able too see my point.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 11, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I don't point out the people that make comments that scream out they are young do I.

I like very little of being old, I enjoy finding the few cases where it's cool.

So if you don't like the fact I'm older than a lot of your dads, and don't mind saying it, get over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it doesn't hurt to reinforce the fact that your games, oft slagged off by my age group, are also supported by many of my age group.

The DS isn't just for kids


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Hey guise! I can make the 360 look cheap and PS3 look expensive by adding random crap no one needs, too!
> 
> 360: 350$ + Xbox Marketplace video rental section 0$
> PS3: 400$ + 229$ Apple TV
> ...




haha doesn't make sense. You're not making the systems hardware specs comparable. And the 

$500 dualshock 3/MGS4 bundle is still cheaper than any of the following 
$350 Pro/ or $280 Arcade(+wireless controller$50)/ or $450 Elite + wireless adapter + hd dvd player + game. Which is what you would need to make them be able to do essentially the same thing(have wireless controller and internet, playback hd movies, rumble controller, and have a game.)

There's no arguement. Give it up. I'm not making it a lopsided argument by adding things one system doesn't have.


----------



## iamisaac (May 11, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> ItsMetaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well see, I don't want a blue ray player and the ps3 is laughable as a gaming system in its current library.  
Ps3 has much more future potential.
xbox360 currently the best bang for your buck.


----------



## 754boy (May 11, 2008)

iamisaac said:
			
		

> Well see, I don't want a blue ray player and the ps3 is laughable as a gaming system in its current library.
> Ps3 has much more future potential.
> xbox360 currently the best bang for your buck.



This is exactly how I feel. If you're looking for a blu-ray player then the PS3 is one hell of a deal. But I didn't need all that so I copped 360 instead. No regrets at all


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 11, 2008)

iamisaac said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy sh*t, the point of the topic just went over your head by about a mile. The point is if you were to have the systems have the same features, not whether you want them or not. And even if you didn't buy any of the extra features, the elite is still $50 more than the PS3 and that's without a wireless adapter and the premium will come out to the same after buying a wireless adapter or more if you buy the official M$ one.
It's not about which system has the games you want for it. It's a hardware comparison. Not which system is better. The PS3 is a better deal when it comes to what you get like 754boy said and a lot of times cheaper in the end, but it may not be the deal you WANT though (like if you don't need blu-ray playback or wireless internet etc.)


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Hey guise! I can make the 360 look cheap and PS3 look expensive by adding random crap no one needs, too!
> 
> 360: 350$ + Xbox Marketplace video rental section 0$
> PS3: 400$ + 229$ Apple TV


Eh, that doesn't really make sense to me.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 11, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think its supposed to make sense...
It is Linki after all.


----------



## Joe88 (May 12, 2008)

looks like we hit a 360 fanboy nerve


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 12, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duracell has a 15 minute charger you know XD


----------



## Linkiboy (May 12, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are. You're stretching the facts to fit your view, which is what this post demonstrated. The 360 doesn't have wifi, yet you're adding it. So I'll add the headset, which 360 has.

Second of all, arcade comes with a wireless controller, and HD-DVD player comes with a movie, and the arcade comes with 5 games.

So, *by your logic*, 

280 + 100 (wifi) + 50 (hd dvd) + 60 for the arcade = 490
500 + 20 (bluray movie) + 50 (5 10$ PSN games) + (USB headset) 30 = 600


----------



## Linkiboy (May 12, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another comment by the sore loser of this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In case you didn't know, coolbho, Apple TV is a video rental service. It seems thats how you got confused.

That point was to illustrate software emulating hardware. The original post mentioned why people think its expensive, then everyone started comparing hardware (and not how the hardware is used). If you're just doing that, this whole topic is useless.

Bob, in your first post, you mentioned that the PS3 is cheaper in reality. However, thats only in theory. After you weight everything in, including services, 360 is cheaper and more functional.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 12, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jealousy is a burden.


----------



## Anakir (May 13, 2008)

Ignoring the past few pages of posts and going back on topic..

I agree. PS3 isn't as expensive as people state it is (WITHOUT comparing it to the 360). Blueray dvd players costs almost, if not, maybe a bit cheaper then the PS3, but in my opinion. It's better to add another 50$ to a blueray dvd player and get a PS3.

I got convinced by a friend as well. I always thought it was pretty expensive. Actually, it was crazy expensive before, but now it's okay. I think it's definitely worth buying if people love Blueray dvd's.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 13, 2008)

Blu-ray. 
*Blu*-ray

Not Blue. 
kthanxbai


----------



## porchemasi (May 13, 2008)

You must buy seperate HDMI/Component cables to enable high-def .... go figure $20+
so $420 

So for $70 more you basically get .... wifi to the internet (which is very limited) and free online games

the 360 u get better games (better graphics, loading times, and overall run-time) and an overall better online service for like $15  ... but no wifi if ethernet is an issue ...


soooo the 360 and ps3 diff trade offs which break or make each console for diff ppl


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 13, 2008)

You can get an HDMI cable from newegg for $7.

Some 360's don't even have an HDMI port (mine being one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

edit: also loading times are actually worse for the 360 but this is only because the PS3 has you install the games. So this is sort of a give and take. Faster load time but you have to install onto HDD.

But like Anakir said, if you like hi-def movies than it makes sense to buy a PS3. I think some of the next gen blu-ray players which are going to have the same blu-ray firmware the PS3 has are going to be around $700


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 13, 2008)

porchemasi said:
			
		

> You must buy seperate HDMI/Component cables to enable high-def .... go figure $20+
> so $420
> 
> So for $70 more you basically get .... wifi to the internet (which is very limited) and free online games
> ...



...
HDMI cables are $5 at Monoprice..
..The 360 doesn't have better graphics, does NOT always have better loading times, and the online is $50 a year. 
Wifi to the internet, limited? What the hell is this supposed to mean?
You get to go Online, Use the Web Browser, Download Patches, Demos, Trailers, Buy PS1 Classics, PS3/PSP Mini-Games.
Out of these, only thing you pay for it the PS1 classics and the PS3/PSP Mini-games.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 13, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're missing the point that I've emphasized numerous times. My logic is making the systems be equal. Having HDD storage, Wifi, and hd movie playback.
In order to have all that the 360 is more $$. Even without any of that the Elite is more money. How are you the only person left on here that doesn't understand that?

edit: and as far as the bluetooth headset quality, it's a pretty bad idea to bring quality up when discussing the 360.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 13, 2008)

I stopped reading on page 3.

My feedback is the $400 dollar PS3 is the better deal as I bought the WiFi adapter for my 360 and the rechargeable battery pack (Which is awesome).

However I bought the $600 dollar PS3 so can't really compare the $600 model to the $400 model. Well if I remember right the $400 model doesn't play PS2 games?  That could be a huge setback? 

And while the $400 PS3 is a better deal now it is the only system I have yet to repurchase as of my house getting raided as it was a console I never played.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The most EXPENSIVE system is the Wii
The 360 I play BY MYSELF. So that means one controller with pack and I am done.
The Wii is a party console which means I need at LEAST 3 more wiimotes at $50. At LEAST one more  nunchuck (20), Nyko rechargeable kit?  (Don't have em yet but thinking of getting em) $35X2, and how bought all the goofy ass attachments? Nyko Guns? Oh and your gonna want to try the wii VC which you need a wii classic controller for, or at least a Gamecube controller. But if you don't want wires its classic controller time!

You need to take into consideration what it cost to make your experience enjoyable. My 360 I can kill some zombies in a mall for the price of a system, wifi adapter, and rechargeable batteries.

90% of the fun I have on the Wii (and it gets played the most) is from multiplayer which means to enjoy my purchase I NEED 4 controllers with nunchucks, and the 2 Nyko Perfect Shots, and as of now a bucket of rechargeable AA batteries. Shit adds up son.


----------



## yus786 (May 13, 2008)

ps3 aint that expensive now, can pick them up for about £200

its the games and the internet gaming thats the problem so far.

yus786


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 14, 2008)

yus786 said:
			
		

> ps3 aint that expensive now, can pick them up for about £200
> 
> its the games and the internet gaming thats the problem so far.
> 
> yus786




Whats wrong with either?
PSN is great!
Games are here.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 14, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> yus786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PSN is great, it's interface really bothers me though.
Games are preferential, Although *I* think Playstation has better exclusives overall.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 14, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the interface. I really don't like the PSP styled interface. Other than that, it's a good console.


----------



## feds4u (May 14, 2008)

Who still says the PS3 is expensive? In the States its only $50 more than the PS3.  Its not like that extra $50 is going to break the bank.  If more people wanted the PS3, they'd buy it.  The difference in cost is negligible. There must be some other excuse of the PS3's sluggish sales.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 14, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Who still says the PS3 is expensive? *In the States its only $50 more than the PS3.*  Its not like that extra $50 is going to break the bank.  If more people wanted the PS3, they'd buy it.  The difference in cost is negligible. There must be some other excuse of the PS3's sluggish sales.



Is this where I should be laughing?
Best joke of the day. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 14, 2008)

Xbox 360 is more expensive than the PS3.
Xbox 360 has a better selection of games.
PS2 is better than PS3.
Wii is better than PS3.
Or am I making a big mistake I should say "better and more entertaining".
PS3 has a poor selection of games,and is very crappy.
When the PS3 becomes more superior to any  other console.Shoot me!
I had a choice between the PS3 and the Nintendo DS.
No shit I choose the DS which is obviously"better and more entertaining"


----------



## deathfisaro (May 14, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> No shit I choose the DS which is obviously"better and more entertaining"



QFT. My 360 and PS3 collecting dust because of this beast.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 14, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Xbox 360 is more expensive than the PS3.
> Xbox 360 has a better selection of games.
> PS2 is better than PS3.
> Wii is better than PS3.
> ...



1.Get the PS3
2.Sell it
3.?????
4.Profit!


----------



## Linkiboy (May 14, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're missing the point. You're only adding things that the 360 doesn't have that the PS3 does, and NOT adding things to the PS3 that the 360 has!


----------



## Linkiboy (May 14, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would I be jealous of? Your amazing logic and reasoning skills?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 14, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> No, you're missing the point. You're only adding things that the 360 doesn't have that the PS3 does, and NOT adding things to the PS3 that the 360 has!



The headset is an accessory, I don't think it counts. And the rental service shouldn't count because we are talking about physical items (hardware)


----------



## Linkiboy (May 14, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the topic title doesn't make sense. We are discussing at how the PS3 is supposedly not expensive, with all its features. Since the price includes accessories, controllers, and service, comparing just the console would be plain stupid.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 14, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> What would I be jealous of? Your amazing logic and reasoning skills?



Obviously. You sure need improving of yours so what better way is there?


----------



## Awdofgum (May 14, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I agree with accessories but then you could just get a $10 USB headset, who says you need bluetooth?

Service does not count because not everyone is accessible to the service.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 14, 2008)

When th PS3 becomes a console thats not pathetic.Then Shoot Me!
Anyways I don 't know were you guys buy your stuff,or were you live.
Living in NY and buying stuff from EBGames

Brand New 80Gigs PS3 for 399$
Brand New XBOX360 who gives a shit its way better 500$

Now lets say you want to play online?

PS3 doesn't come with a headset so go purchase a fucking bluetooth headset for 30-60$ varies on quality.PS3 has free online play,no one cares because It has nothing good to play and maybe they can starting charging for online play when they get some good titles.

Xbox360 comes with a headset,and paying 50$ for online play isn't bad,because of the great amount of games that it has.

What are those games you may ask?

Well lets see all the games for PS3 that are hits and have sold over a million

# MotorStorm (3 million)..ahh one game isn't gonna make me buy the console.
# Resistance: Fall of Man (2.5 million)This is your version of halo 3 but on a PS3.
# Gran Turismo 5 Prologue (1.616 million) What is this a racing game?>I'll stick with Burnout
#Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (1.2 million)What is this the game that all PS3 FanBoys Talk About?
#Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction (1 million)Wow what an amazing game....There should be a sarcastic tag,Why so you know I am being Sarcastic.

OK now that we are done with that lets see all the popular game on the Xbox360 console

#Halo 3 (8.1 million) What can I say about this game.............
#Gears of War (4.5 million)An amazing game can't wait till the second one is released
# Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (3.118 million)It hardly sold anything on the PS3]
#Forza Motorsport 2 (2.78 million)This is better than MotorStorm.
#Marvel: Ultimate Alliance (2.54 million)
#BioShock (2 million shipped,does not includes PC version)
#Guitar Hero II (2 million)Love this game!
#Assassin's Creed (2 million )All games on the 360 did better than the PS3.
#Madden NFL 07 (1.97 million)Who doesn't like [email protected]!
#Mass Effect (1.87 million).........................And?.....You were gonna say..............
# The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (1.74 million)An amazing RPG,It didn't do good on your station.
#Madden NFL 08 (1.62 million)Like I said
#Crackdown (1.6 million)SuperPowers+GTA=Crackdown......Ok so we will admit most people bought it for the Halo3 beta...It was still a great game
#Perfect Dark Zero (1.57 million)Never played the game,download it tonight and will try it
#Lost Planet: Extreme Condition(1.51 million)Amazing game.....And this is a long list of goos titles
#Call of Duty 2 (1.49 million)This is what Gaming is about.
#Saints Row (1.4 million shipped)You gotta love this game
#Dead Rising (1.35 million)Best idea of a horror-survival game ever I can never get enough of this game
#Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (1.32 million)Amazing!!!
# Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas (1.27 million)You get my point I am not gonna even say anything
# Call of Duty 3 (1.22 million)
# Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter (1.2 million)
# Fight Night Round 3 (1.15 million in US)
# Dead or Alive 4 (1 million)
# The Orange Box (at least 1 million)
# Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (1 million)
# Uno (1 million)

Now do you see any good titles on the PS3?
No
Will you?
No
Why?
No It doesn't need an answer


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 14, 2008)

kais = Fanboy to the extreme. 
Some people will go to such great lengths to reassure themselves of their purchase. 
Shame really


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 14, 2008)

...I'm sorry, what was the purpose of this thread? Why'd you make it, I'm not trying to be rude but the opening posts reads like the continuation of a thread or something...


----------



## GexX2 (May 14, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> When th PS3 becomes a console thats not pathetic.
> Anyways I don 't know were you guys buy your stuff,or were you live.
> Living in NY and buying stuff from EBGames
> 
> ...




Fixed. You're full of crap if you think EB Games is going to sell an elite at the same price point as a premium.

(also, LOL. FUCK YEAH! UNO!)


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 15, 2008)

GexX2 said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kais = BSer.
No stores are selling the 80GB currently, especially not for $400. $500 pal. Stop the BS.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> kais = Fanboy to the extreme.
> Some people will go to such great lengths to reassure themselves of their purchase.
> Shame really


Wow you are so fucking funny that I forgot to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well this thread is perfect fuel to start ConsoleWars about which console is better.

Well PS3 Fanboys are so unpredictable.

It's a shame they bought a crappy console.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

GexX2 said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I did make a mistake LOL
Let me fix that!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 15, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> kais = Fanboy to the extreme.
> Some people will go to such great lengths to reassure themselves of their purchase.
> Shame really


Although I hate PS3 fanboys (No offence), and is planning to get a 360, I agree completely with that statement.


----------



## GexX2 (May 15, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> GexX2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Can't believe I missed that one. They're phasing out the 80gbs to make way for a larger capacity HDD at the same price point according to rumors.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 15, 2008)

Wow, shit. 
If million copy sales makes a game good, then Wii Sports is the only games you'll ever need to play till 2015.

When a 360 game sells 16.6 million copies then you can talk about what sells good and what doesn't.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> GexX2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah fuck it,Im not keepin track of it.So I don't care.

Edit:This thread needs to be closed.
It has no point.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 15, 2008)

Kais before you start bashing the PS3 again, I want you to know that the World does not revolve around your opinion, so seriously shut the fuck up, No one wants to hear it.

p.s. I know you are going to call me a PS3 fanboy, but I'll have you know that I don't own either a PS3 or a 360.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Kais before you start bashing the PS3 again, I want you to know that the World does not revolve around your opinion, so seriously shut the fuck up, No one wants to hear it.
> 
> p.s. I know you are going to call me a PS3 fanboy, but I'll have you know that I don't own either a PS3 or a 360.


Ok Ok im not gonna say anything I actually really made a mistake with this whole thing.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Wow, shit.
> If million copy sales makes a game good, then Wii Sports is the only games you'll ever need to play till 2015.
> 
> When a 360 game sells 16.6 million copies then you can talk about what sells good and what doesn't.


Wii Sports only sold that good because it is bundeled with the Wii.
It has sold I believe 20 million copies.
But I must admit that game can never get boring.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 15, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o man that was a good diss i totally didnt see it coming man what can i ever say to beat that

Honestly, Ze, You don't know what you are talking about 90% of the time. Ask any long term user on this forum who is fed up with your constant bullshit.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 15, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If service does not count, then wifi should not count. If you have wifi, you have access to the service. If you're not gonna use wifi, then why bother buying a wireless adapter?

edit: Also a USB headset would not be 10$, and would involve plugging into your PS3, which is a problem for people who have their TV in a living room.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 15, 2008)

Warhawk+headset bundle price minus warhawk PSN download price equals about $10 IIRC
Bluetooth wireless headset for $10, I think that's fair calculation since I've seen amazon sell it for $10 as well.

In any case, MS's X360 wireless network adapter costs hell lot more than a Bluetooth headset. (Assuming we're talking about a headset that's about the quality of Premium bundled wired headset)


----------



## Awdofgum (May 15, 2008)

Edit: Okay I was talking about 360 services not Internet service for your computer.


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell it like it is brother!

(man more Hulk Hogan shit. WTH is wrong with me today?)


----------



## deathfisaro (May 15, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too much denial and manipulation of reality?


----------



## dawn.wan (May 15, 2008)

PS3 is probably one of the cheaper BluRay DVD players out there... and you can play video games on it... win win, right?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> PS3 is probably one of the cheaper BluRay DVD players out there... and you can play video games on it... win win, right?


what video games


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 15, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> dawn.wan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the troll award goes to!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> dawn.wan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clown ... you keep doing this ... coming on a thread, all fanboy and hatin', and then you get shot down ... you need to put your brain in gear, before you touch your keyboard.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........................Wow what was topic about again it has really gone off course,and is obviously pointless."People keep saying the PS3 is expensive" do they really never really noticed?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 15, 2008)

English, motherf**ker,  do you speak it?


----------



## Neko (May 15, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what ? 
You're annoying. Oh and you're probably one of these 10 year old halo 3 flamers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Get the hell out of my GBATemp. kkthxbye.


I  though the PS3 was expensive at first but after a while and considering all of it's functions it's pretty damn cheap. I'm going to get one at this years christmas. 
Who else is expecting a PS3 pricedrop before Christmas ? I'm expecting one anyway 'cause bluray gets cheaper these days. (Mostly for Bluray movies and GT5)


----------



## Prime (May 15, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Who else is expecting a PS3 pricedrop before Christmas ? I'm expecting one anyway 'cause bluray gets cheaper these days. (Mostly for Bluray movies and GT5)



http://www.joystiq.com/2008/05/15/analyst-...-cut-this-year/

har!


----------



## deathfisaro (May 15, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> Dominik93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ANALysts say a lot of things.
I'd be somewhat sad to see the price drop to half of what I paid for mine though.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what ? 

Actually im 16 asshit.
Anyways if I dissapointed anyone I am sorry,but we should really stop this shit.People buy A connsole for the games that they are into.

And the winner of this console war is [email protected]!#


----------



## Linkiboy (May 15, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Warhawk+headset bundle price minus warhawk PSN download price equals about $10 IIRC
> Bluetooth wireless headset for $10, I think that's fair calculation since I've seen amazon sell it for $10 as well.
> 
> In any case, MS's X360 wireless network adapter costs hell lot more than a Bluetooth headset. (Assuming we're talking about a headset that's about the quality of Premium bundled wired headset)


The PS3 doesn't have an official bluetooth headset, so if buying a 3rd party one counts, then buying a 3rd party wireless adapter counts(like a cheap b/g for 30$). Also the 360's adapter is a/b/g while the PS3's is b/g, so you have to factor that in to make them "technicaly equal".


----------



## deathfisaro (May 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> The PS3 doesn't have an official bluetooth headset, so if buying a 3rd party one counts, then buying a 3rd party wireless adapter counts(like a cheap b/g for 30$). Also the 360's adapter is a/b/g while the PS3's is b/g, so you have to factor that in to make them "technicaly equal".



I think 360 official adapter is b/g/n, while 802.11n is supposed to be the best wireless so far (like 10 times faster than 802.11g I heard) n routers are overly expensive atm. Just like Blu-ray; better but expensive. 
When 802.11n becomes widely available, then 360 adapter's price won't be an issue. More like PS3 owners would beg for 802.11n SPU.


----------



## Regiiko (May 17, 2008)

PS3 _NOT_ expensive? My arse!

For a two player setup, I would have to fork out 10% of my annual income! And people thought university was a breeze...


----------



## Awdofgum (May 17, 2008)

Actually Sony released a USB headset with one of the Socom games so there is an official headset
Plus I consider any sony bluetooth headset official for PS3


Also:
http://frag-cast.blogspot.com/2008/03/offi...th-headset.html


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 17, 2008)

360 is way more expensive, all their stupid accesory are sold seperatly.

Remote Control, which unlike PS3, is required for movies.

Wireless adapter which is like 100$, which is pretty dumb, since it would cost 2$ to put one.

HD-DVD, the most worthless accessory as HD-DVD is discontinued and obviously, no matter how much fanboys hope _*THERE WILL NEVER BE A 360 WITH BLU-RAY*_. Explain to me why would Sony give their players to there worse ennemy, when in not doing so, they make sure the 360 get what it deserve: A death it should have gotten long ago.

Of course, unless you go elite, no HDMI for you. Also, need a cable for it.

Conclusion, 360 is not only more expensive, but without a blu-ray player, which sony will never allow, it's gonna die and nothing can stop it.

Sony made a wise move by betting on the next-gen media and it paid off in the end by burrying the 360 and adding a nail to its coffing.

The Wii has already an assured victory with its games and the amount sold, which can only increase since a 10 yo kid could save for one.

The PS3 secured the 2nd place, blu-ray player needs will increase its sells ..... and also, no one complain about games, it will get a lot: MGS4, FFXIII, Kingdom Heart 3, Star Ocean 4, Disgaea 3.

Also, PS3 comes from japan, which is where the biggest market is, where no one cares for the crappy 360 there.

Basicly, 360 lose this war big time, nothing can save it now, and of course GTA4 can't also, the DLC content microsoft SUPPOSEDLY paid, which is only a rumor, would make its way to ps3 no matter how much MS pay Rockstar, as they don't make the game.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 17, 2008)

You are the epitome of uninformed opinion. Now at this point I would make a joke about ZeWarrior, but ZeWarrior at least knows his facts (most of the time)


			
				Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> 360 is way more expensive, all their stupid accesory are sold seperatly.
> 
> Remote Control, which unlike PS3, is required for movies.
> *False. WTF? You can use your plain controller.*
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (May 17, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Actually Sony released a USB headset with one of the Socom games so there is an official headset
> Plus I consider any sony bluetooth headset official for PS3
> 
> 
> ...


USB headsets do not count, since they go into the console. The 360 headset is attached to the controller.

And sony headsets are expensive(since they are brand name and not generic crap on amazon), so that doesn't really add to anything


----------



## bclowe (May 17, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> 360 is way more expensive, all their stupid accesory are sold seperatly.
> 
> Remote Control, which unlike PS3, is required for movies.
> 
> ...




actually xbox 360 is getting blue ray. lol  

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/xbox-blu-ray-360,5272.html  saw a thread on pspbrew about it.  i think its funny


----------



## Awdofgum (May 17, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok well besides the USB headsets, you could still use any Sony manufactured headset,
And why are you arguing that price is too expensive, It helps defend your point.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> 360 is way more expensive, all their stupid accesory are sold seperatly.
> 
> Remote Control, which unlike PS3, is required for movies.
> 
> ...


Were do you get your facts.Everything you wrote is obviously bullshit and not true.If you must know the best selling console not including games or accesrories is the Wii,and after it is the 360,and then the PS3. 

Well here is a list if you don't believe me


----------



## Bob Evil (May 17, 2008)

bclowe said:
			
		

> actually xbox 360 is getting blue ray. lol
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/xbox-blu-ray-360,5272.html  saw a thread on pspbrew about it.  i think its funny



That has not been officially confirmed by Microsoft ...


----------



## TaMs (May 17, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Were do you get your facts.Everything you wrote is obviously bullshit and not true.If you must know the best selling console not including games or accesrories is the Wii,and after it is the 360,and then the PS3.
> 
> Well here is a list if you don't believe me


Actually ps3 is selling more than xbox360 afaik. And it's catching up on total sales of xbox360. And Wii included wii sports, dunno if it's bundled with it anymore. 

Dunno about you guys, but ps3 is really cheap in the usa. I paid like over 400€ for mine and it was worth it. There are much more expensive and not so usefull products available, like 400€ mp3 players or 800€ cellphones, I don't know why people buy those things. : |


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 17, 2008)

To whoever said Sony doesn't own bluray, while it's true they don't completely OWN it since MEI (aka Panasonic) owns the largest share of IP in BD. Sony though, commands a large share and owns *essential* disk replication patents and created wet emboss method for mass production of the BD50. The best move Sony ever made was to fully cooperate with MEI over the development of BD. MEI is the world's largest CE and main reason why VHS was victorious over Betamax. Sony learned that getting MEI on board assures a successful format. Both companies provided essential technology to make BD happen in the marketplace.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> bclowe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that is true I might as well wait for the 360 with a blu-ray drive instead of getting mine fixed.
Fucking RRoD is the only probelm with the 360.Oh well the Wii can keep me occupied,until then.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 17, 2008)

Sony also own the IP for the bluray logo ...


----------



## Linkiboy (May 17, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Sony also own the IP for the bluray logo ...


Microsoft could make their own logo


----------



## Awdofgum (May 17, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that would confuse its customers. Microsoft could buy a share in the logo.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 17, 2008)

Whats with the arguing? Let this topic die already.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 17, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Whats with the arguing? Let this topic die already.



It was on the verge of dieing after my post and then you posted...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't want to die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder what consoles would be like within 10 years,obviously blu-ray would have died by then.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 18, 2008)

BD as of now is capable of holding a Quad HD (2160P) movie in a single disc, so it won't be like VCR dead in 10 years.
Depends on how fast formless media grows. If it's cheaper for companies to offer 2160P+ video by streaming online than putting them on an optic media, then BD's future looks grim.
But currently internet is too slow for that, it takes longer than 1.5~2 hours to download a 720P 15GB BD rip video in most parts of the world.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 18, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No ... they really couldn't ... not without facing massive legal battles ... battles they simply could not win ... IP are pretty much a lock, these days.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 18, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People don't actually understand ... THERE WON'T EVER BE BLU-RAY ON 360.

And also, whoever random guy said my fact were bs, then no, they aren't.

True 360 sells more than ps3 now, but blu-ray makes it catch up pretty fast. Face it, 360 won't ever get a blu-ray reader, ever.  It's only a slightly upgraded xbox, with same controllers but wireless, but with Rrod


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (May 18, 2008)

my 2 cents 
i bout  my self a hdtv for 400$
then a 
360 um premiem?
usability 80% of xbox 1 games play on it. (steel battation dose not even with the USB adapter >.>) also  i imported THE [email protected] only to find out the 360 was REGION BLOCKED!!! T_T 
assasins creed masseffect i also bought and... well i got so upset at "texture poping" i sold it on craigs list for 400$ i took the mony and got a  

ps3 60gb
usablity 100% of US region ps2 and ps1 games play on it

price i paid 399.99 at hastings (a typeo on there price tag i went with 700$ when i bought it and had enough to buy my self a 2nd sixaxis) 49.99
so now i am at 450. i sence bought a Hori Real Arcade Pro 120$ arcade stick (including shipping)
560
imported a dual shock 2 70$ (including shipping)
~630
assasigns creed, lair, unreal tournament 3, grand theft auto IV limtied edition
its getting expensive >.>
online psn titles Flow loco roco tekken mk2 rampart joust ect ect...

online play = free
tekken online = fun
ut3 online = would be funner if you could go vrs pc users but fun as is
media playablity = plays most media from my pc over the network (divx dosnt suck as much as it dose on the 360... and i dont have to transcode crap) 
it reads my music cds and cddb just like the 360 and rips to my hdd 
suports linux out of the box....
cures cancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and i can play this little cat game with cats that tell  the news...
i made japanese friends on my ps3... (didnt on my 360)
ps3 just is overall a funner exprence...

do i miss my 360... at times but i still have my xbox 1 to play steel battalion and most of the games i liked... 

if the RSX is unlocked in linux the first thing i am going to do is pay the auther of the best xbox1 emu to port it to the ps3...



i spent alot more on my ps3 but i made a choice 

oh and the amount i spent on my ps3 is not even close to how much i spent on my ps2... with all my imports of Dance Dance revolution Colbalt flux pads Arcade style beatmania iidx and popn music controllrs not to mention my kxt yammaha drum set for drummania... 

ps3 + hdtv dosnt even come close to how much i have poured into my ps2...

oh and ps3 is REGION FREE 

thats right i can play all my japanese games


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 18, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> 360 is way more expensive, all their stupid accesory are sold seperatly.
> *Not as much as the wii.*
> 
> Remote Control, which unlike PS3, is required for movies.
> ...



Before you label me as a 360 fanboy, just know that I'm getting both. I'm getting both the consoles, because I know the PS3 will win in a long run while having some games I really want, while the 360 has the more games I want in the current times. I like both, and I'm getting both, got a problem with that?

I really hate PS3 fanboys like you. They both have their flaws, yet, most of the PS3 fanboys like you just say everything without any significant proof to back their statement up. At least some people like Ze at least seems to have some ideas what he's talking about, even though he doesn't know the console fully, which goes the same for myself. 

And, you don't have proof that the blu-ray for the 360 won't be coming out.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lyuse (May 18, 2008)

I borrowed a 360 for a week and I didn't like it much mostly because of the controller it just feels weird to me and also because the disc tray broke within in one day. I gave it back to my friend and bouch a PS3 a few weeks later.

I'm not saying the 360 is bad or something but they should have made the disc tray like the one in the Wii and the PS3 its just better.


----------



## Prime (May 18, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> I borrowed a 360 for a week and I didn't like it much mostly because of the controller it just feels weird to me and also because the disc tray broke within in one day. I gave it back to my friend and bouch a PS3 a few weeks later.
> 
> I'm not saying the 360 is bad or something but they should have made the disc tray like the one in the Wii and the PS3 its just better.



The controller felt werid for me but i accepted it and i got use to it. Now i find it a wonderful controller.

As for the disc drive, what did you do to it for it to break? i've never heard of a 360's disc drive breaking.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He made it up,how does a 360's or any consoles disk drive break,well obviously if it did break you probably dropped it or take crappy care of your console.If you want to talk about th consoles flaws talk about the RRoD or use it as in excuse,but don't make shit up,and the 360's controller has a better design.My brother owns a PS3 and agrees that the design for the 360 is more comfterable than the PS3's design.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 18, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with the controller. I find the 360 controller easier to use, and indeed does have a better design. Personally, I really don't like the SIXAXIS. It's just lighter, and wireless version of the PS2 controller. It looks the same, but feels a little different, that's all.

It's just a personal preference, nothing more.


----------



## Prime (May 18, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, yeah use the RROD has a excuse but i have to step in and same Microsoft are really imporving things with the RROD issue. Bringing out new models, i have the secound last model to this date and i havn't got any freezing or a RROD. I've had my 360 on for 4 hours before (when i first got GTA IV), no freezing or RROD


----------



## Linkiboy (May 18, 2008)

Wow. I won't even begin to list whats wrong with these last few posts.

You're all retards.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Wow. I won't even begin to list whats wrong with these last few posts.
> 
> You're all retards.


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....Why?


----------



## Prime (May 18, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Wow. I won't even begin to list whats wrong with these last few posts.
> 
> You're all retards.



No, i won't let that slip. If your going to call us retards you could at least tell us why

Don't be so dam cheeky, i'm shocked at you.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 19, 2008)

Its mostly Giga_Gaia, you guys are fine.

Although...

You're now arguing about things even _I_ think is useless. And everyone is restating things mentioned at least 50 times in this thread.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 19, 2008)

heh yeah there's no talk of price anymore. It's all controller design now heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like the 360 controller better but seriously who gives a shit..

I guess the disc drive issue is sort of an issue since the PS3 has a slot like the wii so there's no chance of it breaking off like the 360s could. but again who gives a shit


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

Atleast we can all agree on one thing,but now I think it's time to let this thread dies.
For it has lived a long life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damn Im bored atleast you guys have something to play GTA my Xbox got RRoD,and my brother took his PS3 with him to california,and is it just me,or has nothing but shovelware has been released on the wii.
Curse you Microsoft!
Curse you Sony!!
Curse you Nintendo!!!
Ah oh well it won't be long before I get $ enough cash to get one of the newer models.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 19, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Its mostly Giga_Gaia, you guys are fine.
> 
> Although...
> 
> You're now arguing about things even _I_ think is useless. And everyone is restating things mentioned at least 50 times in this thread.



Shut up retard, you're pathetic, still haven't said why.

And even if the overall 360 sales are better like most of you try to convince me with, the ps3 is catching up and it's a matter of time. Crappy 360 is only leading for now, PS3 will wins in the end.

And no, 360 won't have a blu-ray capability. Why would Sony be dumb enough (or any other companies in this with Sony) to give that to their competitor? The only reason I see why, is to gain some profits made from 360 sales, and Microsoft wouldn't want that, since it would put the 360 is a bigger jeopardy then it is.

And don't call me a retard, you look like an idiot, not even arguing at all.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we go again.
Can' we say that both consoles are both equally good?
Is there such a problem with that?
PS3 has Gran turismo,final fantasy,MGS4,Warhawk
360 has Halo 3,GOW,BioShock,LostPlanet
See there equally good,can't you guys STFU!!!
They are both great consoles and......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



she has cupcakes


----------



## ZyberMaster (May 19, 2008)

your make the assumption that ps3 is the standard for video game console... to me it the wii and anything extra with the 360 and ps3 is is worthless and make it expensive


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

ZyberMaster said:
			
		

> your make the assumption that ps3 is the standard for video game console... to me it the wii and anything extra with the 360 and ps3 is is worthless and make it expensive


WTF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you edit that and make it more clear and understandable?
Or
Am I just retarded because I can't understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Joe88 (May 19, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
warhawk and lost planet are teh suk as people would say
also you forgot GoWIII ...


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 19, 2008)

No I can't read it either after the triple dots.  I think he's maybe saying that the Wii is in the right price area, and the extras that went into the other 2 that makes them cost so much more is worthless and expensive.

I can't completely agree with that on principle because the parts that went into those really did drive the cost up, but you do get what you pay for in the visual and ai output from them.

Personally to me...the PS3 is expensive, slightly more than the 360, but ultimately I think both are overpriced in this generation of gaming.  Coming from someone who worked in the last generation of the industry I was kind of shocked to see them go with a HD pissing match in this generation and figured it would wait one longer.  Game systems tend to last 5 years and move onto the next arena, and given when these systems came out, and when the next round should...in that era of the next round from now many more people will have a HD set due to the TV conversion, drastic drop in cost, and so on.  This time around though it jacked up the cost of owning a system from the $200-300 benchmark into that (at launch) the $400-600 arena which is sick...and game players had to suffer the added $10 price of admission for which in many peoples case they didn't have the set to get that HD era fluff out of it in the first place.  I just hope this gen doesn't cost us more with a bad trend being set where the next round will be again another couple hundred higher and maybe $70 games as it's already bad enough.  Hell even in this generation if you look at the stats Gamestop and others put out, due to the rise in costs the USED GAME market has shot up exponentially and I think in the case of Gamestop around 1/2 their sales or more come from it as people are just being priced out of new games on the 'average' player level and need to buy used or wait for coupons, sales, and bargain bins/releases to get their fix.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 19, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're either blind, or I was dead on with my first statement.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1150701

Please know your facts before you spew bullshit.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 19, 2008)

Well at least I wouldn't call Japan a small market.
Japan has significantly less population than North America or Europe (it's one country vs many), but consoles : population ratio is really high.

North America and Japan's population ratio is about 2.6:1. 
DS sold in US and Japan are almost 1:1, PSP about 1.3:1, Wii almost 2:1, PS3 about 2.4:1. (Let's not talk about 360 in Japan because that's a rare case)

If Japanese people didn't like Monster Hunter franchise either, you may not have seen Dead Rising get produced. People in that "small market" saved Capcom from gigantic red numbers.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Well at least I wouldn't call Japan a small market.
> Japan has significantly less population than North America or Europe (it's one country vs many), but consoles : population ratio is really high.
> 
> North America and Japan's population ratio is about 2.6:1.
> ...


Man I loved deadrising!!!!!!!!!!!11

Why cant they make a sequel it was a great game.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 19, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Looks like Sony fanboys do it again! You ignored Linki's post, and say some retarded shit. Before you flame, at least come up with a good argument. 

Also, how many times do we have to tell you? SONY DOESN'T OWN BLU-RAY. Idiot.

Also, don't called Linki retard, you look like an idiot,  not even arguing at all.


----------



## Prime (May 19, 2008)

Insults are getting thrown left, right and center







'Tis is fun.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 19, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sony owns enough of bluray that without them bluray would not be possible. Check your facts. Panasonic owns the largest share but Sony owns essential patents.


Also 360 sales have dropped dramatically but probably because most people already have one. 
And there is no points in arguing exclusives both systems have great ones (mass effect, resistance fall of man, MGS4, Halo, Bioshock, Ratchet and Clank) This is not the topic for it.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 19, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, but it seems as if he think Sony Created Blu-ray, and has complete control over it.

Also, yes, the drop of sales is due to the fact that most of people already have it. But also because it's not selling well in the other markets. I'm not sure why, because it's a good console overall, other than the RROD problems, which has been decreasing over time. 

And no one was talking about exclusives here, except giga_gaia, on his older post, and me when I countered his post.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 20, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> deathfisaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard the Dawn of the Dead creators (or writers, whoever) sued Capcom for copying thier "zombies attack and you're trapped inside a mall" concept.
Now I see that as DotD guys trying to leech of Dead Rising, mall is a common place for people to hide when aliens/zombies/etc attack.

Didn't Capcom officially say the reason they chose the mall is the variety of "potential" weapons? (Potential because parasols, blank CDs, ketchup are not usually considered a weapon =P) I totally buy Capcom's story.


----------



## kpeezy (May 23, 2008)

These threads are pointless. And I'm tired of jalaneme posting about 360 fanboys when she's no better.


----------



## Mucuna (May 23, 2008)

Who do I have to ofend to enter this thread?


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 23, 2008)

kpeezy said:
			
		

> These threads are pointless. And I'm tired of jalaneme posting about 360 fanboys when she's no better.



What about Linkiboy?
Stop being such a hypocrite. Both sides are terrible.


----------



## LagunaCid (May 23, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> I stopped reading on page 3.
> 
> My feedback is the $400 dollar PS3 is the better deal as I bought the WiFi adapter for my 360 and the rechargeable battery pack (Which is awesome).
> 
> ...


I have plenty of multiplayer fun on my Wii with one nunchuck remote, one normal remote, and 2 gamecube controllers that were already laying around. You *need* the light guns? Are you srs? Theyre just pieces of plastic. You don't need them. I dont use them. As for buying a recharger, uh dude, don't you have already a recharger to recharge your camera, mp3, whatnot batteries?


----------



## kpeezy (May 23, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> kpeezy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I don't notice him as much because he posts his thoughts every time rather than just saying "X fanboys R dumb." It boils down to the same thing, though.

edit: Also, I'm not sure what part of my statement was hypocritical.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 23, 2008)

LOL wasn't this thread suppose to die.
The best console is the SNES.


----------



## Prime (May 23, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> LOL wasn't this thread suppose to die.
> The best console is the SNES.








 you crack me up with your jokes


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 23, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never joking.There is no RPG that I have played that is better than the Chrono Trigger,and I have played many RPG's.

Have you ever played a Snes?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 23, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> kpeezy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you get butthurt by my posts doesn't mean I'm bad.

Maybe you think so, but besides you, who else continuously bashes me or flames me or whatever? If you haven't noticed, I'm not the only one who hates you and your fanboyism. I especially hate when you ignore all of my arguments and proceed to spew childish retorts.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 23, 2008)

One game: MSG4


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 23, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> One game: MSG4


Ive heard of such a game.Maybe MGS4


----------



## Trolly (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, I see what you mean Bob. If I were to have to choose between the two now, I'd choose the PS3 as it's come down in price hugely recently. Bringing in the fact it will also function as a Blu-Ray player for me in the future, I'd say it makes it better value than the X360. Though at the end of the day, I'd say the X360 has the more quality titles.

Consider me as an unbiased point of view, as I only own the Wii out of the home consoles.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> There is no RPG that I have played that is better than the Chrono Trigger



True statement, though I don't agree with SNES being the best, mainly because I wasn't around then lol.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 1, 2008)

Now this is value for money...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

Who was the screwball who revived this topic?
Let it Die~


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe because PS3 only works with HDTVs? I never confirmed this issue but I heard PS3 will only work with HDTV, which is quite good when dealing with price tags

I never confirmed that whether 360 willplay with normal TV or not, but, yeah...


----------



## Prime (Jun 2, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Maybe because PS3 only works with HDTVs? I never confirmed this issue but I heard PS3 will only work with HDTV, which is quite good when dealing with price tags
> 
> I never confirmed that whether 360 willplay with normal TV or not, but, yeah...



Huh? the PS3 and xbox 360 work with HD and non HD TV's.


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 2, 2008)

Ah, so I've mistaken, sorry


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 2, 2008)

You need a HDTV for HDMI connection. Normal CRT TVs can be used with Composite and/or Component cables.

You can also use monitors, but it needs HDCP support for PS3. You could use what's called gameswitch to bypass that, but it's known to bust motherboards quite frequently and Sony doesn't like repairing PS3's damaged by unsupported third-party devices.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 11, 2009)

It is not expensive, the price is justify by the features and parts it includes just that specially the Blu-ray DVD player that is really expensive if you get it by itself.


----------

